

Square Cash is a Head Fake - mhendrick
http://www.droplabs.co/?p=924

======
pedalpete
How is it that a guy who calls himself "Mobile Payment Advisor & Strategic
Alliances in Mobile at Experian" (the author) fails to understand Square's
business.

He clearly states "[square] was a champion of the small merchant" when
referring to easing credit card acceptance. But that was just a foot in the
door for Square. Square is about tracking and managing money. That's why they
created a POS, and allow businesses to track consumer purchases.

Now they are extending into doing more for the consumer. They can already show
you your purchases at square merchants, now they are adding in the small
exchanges you have between friends, or maybe it's your landlord, etc. etc.
Plus, by doing this simple P2P exchange, they are (I think) expanding their
sign-ups, as I assume both the sender and receiver need to have square
accounts.

